# ID This Piece of Kit!



## Dave Spencer (13 May 2009)

OK, so who can tell me what this is? No prizes, though.






Dave.


----------



## Superman (13 May 2009)

The blades of an airplane jet engine?


----------



## vauxhallmark (13 May 2009)

Turbine from a power station?


----------



## George Farmer (13 May 2009)

Impeller from the new Hydor Koralia 1000! lol


----------



## aaronnorth (13 May 2009)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Turbine from a power station?



that was my thought, but it looks small lol.


----------



## Dave Spencer (13 May 2009)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Turbine from a power station?



Well done Mark! It is the steam turbine low pressure rotor. It operates under a vacuum. To the right of the shaft is a coupling for a 70MW generator.

This one is a lot tougher....I hope.





Dave.

EDIT: Just noticed your reply George.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 May 2009)

what do you do in your job Dave?


----------



## Dave Spencer (13 May 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> what do you do in your job Dave?



I take photos of everybody else working?  I am a production engineer/safety controller/team leader/workshy fop at a gas fired power station. Hopefully, I will be able to get on the nukes when they start to commission them.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (13 May 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to work for a living now then.....


----------



## aaronnorth (13 May 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, i was thinking about a job at nuclear power station, as there should be some when i finish my degree etc, but i decided to go for chemistry instead


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 May 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Spencer (13 May 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> You have to work for a living now then.....



Yeah! I have never skived for a living like I did in the RAF. Happy days.



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> lol, i was thinking about a job at nuclear power station, as there should be some when i finish my degree etc, but i decided to go for chemistry instead



Most power stations employ a full time chemist (probably well paid, too). Then you would really know your water chemistry, Aaron.

Stu, you are a get!    

anybody want to guess at the latest pic. As a clue, the image is very closely cropped, and about 10mm across.

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 May 2009)

nice one, Stu!  

it is damaged metal  I have been trying to think of the 'basic' components in a power station lol.


----------



## altaaffe (13 May 2009)

I'd go for a bit of FOD damage to one of the blades you were inspecting on that turbine shaft


----------



## Dave Spencer (13 May 2009)

altaaffe said:
			
		

> I'd go for a bit of FOD damage to one of the blades you were inspecting on that turbine shaft



Almost spot on. It is FOD damage, but to one of the compressor blades on a gas turbine. General Electric QA had passed the rotor as serviceable, ready for refitting. I was asked to take some pics of the various areas of damage as evidence.

Dave.


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 May 2009)

I am too late as always. lol

See loads of items like this passing down the road with Ruston Gas Turbines/EGT/Alstom/Siemens (or whatever they are named these days) in the city 

AC


----------

